# 1972 Montgomery Ward SeaKing Build



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

After removing the bench seats (harder than I figured it might be).


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Filling stress cracks on the bottom of the boat by drilling them out and filling with bondoglass filler. Long process but I should thank my self later when the gelcoat doesn’t bubble/crack.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Removed the transom with a flathead screwdriver and not much more, never trust an old wood/caulked transom!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Some photos of the continued build, 4ft casting deck, 3ft rear deck with fuel tank centered and two storage compartment on either side. Two batteries will go under front casting deck to distribute the weight more evenly. Deck is 1/2 an inch taller down the center spine so that water flows to the sides and out of the two future rear drains. I saw this on a shrimp boat one summer and made sure to try it on my skiff.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Sweet build! There was one of the for sale in houston a few months ago I passed on. Excited to see how yours comes along.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Appreciate it! Ready to get it done and in the water! @Dobre


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Love the lines on the boat. Cool to see upper chines aka style line act as a spray rail back then.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Trailer recieved some much needed loving. This trailer is original to the boat and has a pin in the center with allows the trailer to tilt and drop boats in shallow launching spots. May or may not ever use the feature but cool nonetheless!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool! Can we see the jon? Also, I'm assuming you are not going to enclose the area where the portable gas tank is going? Or are you planning to fab a vent?


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

yobata said:


> Cool! Can we see the jon? Also, I'm assuming you are not going to enclose the area where the portable gas tank is going? Or are you planning to fab a vent?


Haha nothing special about the jon boat but I’ll send a picture when I get the chance. Strange bow width on it but it might cut water better than the standard wide bow. Fuel tank can actually fit in and out of the center compartment in case I need to replace it. Here is some more updated pictures of the build.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Raleigh_Scherer said:


> View attachment 136660
> 
> Trailer recieved some much needed loving. This trailer is original to the boat and has a pin in the center with allows the trailer to tilt and drop boats in shallow launching spots. May or may not ever use the feature but cool nonetheless!


The original dry launch . That is how you dry launched back in the day. Used tilt to get boat started , dropped flat as boat was retrieved. Hubs never got wet. Tilt activated as unloading ,easier to push off.Some winches were 2 spd as well Give it a try, state of the art way back when. Ive made several flat bed trailers out of older boat trailers , because of tilt feature. Usually a chain Is used to keep tilt at angle of your choice.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> The original dry launch . That is how you dry launched back in the day. Used tilt to get boat started , dropped flat as boat was retrieved. Hubs never got wet. Tilt activated as unloading ,easier to push off.Some winches were 2 spd as well Give it a try, state of the art way back when. Ive made several flat bed trailers out of older boat trailers , because of tilt feature. Usually a chain Is used to keep tilt at angle of your choice.


Well darn I’ll have to try it out now! I haven’t ever seen it on a “modern” boat trailer but it may be useful for this little skiff, thanks for the info!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

The heavier the boat the more appreciation , still a cool simple design. Adjust tilt chain with skiff in place , how close To the ramp you want stern to drop is up to you.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Base paint is complete. Now to add texture paint to decks, aluminum platforms/handle, outboard, lights, cooler mount, etc. Coming together!!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice build. I found this exact hull on Craigslist for really cheap and the transom was already out but unfortunately the guy didn’t have the title which in Florida is a no go. Seeing yours makes me more frustrated I couldn’t get it.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

newskiffer said:


> Nice build. I found this exact hull on Craigslist for really cheap and the transom was already out but unfortunately the guy didn’t have the title which in Florida is a no go. Seeing yours makes me more frustrated I couldn’t get it.


That sucks! Lots of work and time, but nonetheless one of the most rewarding projects I’ve completed. I also couldn’t get a title but in texas a bill of sale is sufficient to get a new one. Goodluck on the search!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Textured deck is in and looking great!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice monkey ward as we used to say in the old old days.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one cool build. So after the original $250..
What motor are you planning. PP platform?
Love the color


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> That is one cool build. So after the original $250..
> What motor are you planning. PP platform?
> Love the color


Boat is almost finished, posting photos now! Engine is a 30hp Nissan two stroke I bought on this forum from an awesome guy in Florida. On the fly jackplate is spectacular and I will be adding a carbon fiber poling platform this weekend. Boat travels at 38mph with one person and 34 with two people. Thanks for the complements!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Final cost of the build with everything included was $5,247. Of course I had some hickups along the way which inevitably costed me money, I believe the final cost was well worth it. Looking forward to the time on the water on a boat I was able to build myself!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that turned out great. You should be proud of yourself. Can't wait to see it with the carbon PP platform


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That skiff came out nice man


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> That skiff came out nice man


@permitchaser 
Thank you guys, will keep the post updated with additions!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

New Carbon Fiber PPlatform added! This thing fit perfectly and looks great, now to test my sea legs!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Where dis you get the poling platform from? Almost looks like one of the conchfish builds.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Where dis you get the poling platform from? Almost looks like one of the conchfish builds.


Got it from a guy here in Texas who had it. He recently took it off of a Spear.


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking at doing something similar as these skiff rebuilds are really cool and would seem to me to be a good stepping off point before jumping into a full build of a conchfish or similar. Is hull slap an issue with these hulls. A lot of them seem to have similar lines and the hull slap issue worries me a bit.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

mgcolli said:


> Looking at doing something similar as these skiff rebuilds are really cool and would seem to me to be a good stepping off point before jumping into a full build of a conchfish or similar. Is hull slap an issue with these hulls. A lot of them seem to have similar lines and the hull slap issue worries me a bit.


Hull slap on my skiff is not noticeable so far, but I have also not battled any storms in it. My biggest advice is to make sure to lay PLENTY of glass in the bottom if the hull of the original is not thick. The added weight may make you lose an inch of draft, but will give you peace of mind in shallow oyster shell or heavy chop. Also, brush on gelcoat was an agonizing experience. Sand the boat down yourself and get someone to spray it on. Smoother and thicker gelcoat goes a long way on longevity and overall appearance. I would highly recommend trying a rebuild, it is an incredible experience.


----------

